# Acanthoscurria geniculata or Grammostola pulchripes



## Prle (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm about to get a new Ts and I can't decide between this two species. I don't care about handling at all because they are not dogs or cats, I just want a nice, docile and calm display T.

Also, with one of these I'll buy Avicularia versicolor and there is one more headache for me: grower recommended to me to buy the sling that is about 3cm in length (and he mentioned lower rate of SADS in couple times molted Avics), or to buy a two smaller slings (about 1cm in length) for the same price as the bigger one and to try to raise them both.

What are yours thoughts about this?


----------



## Misty Day (Aug 13, 2015)

Well when you say nice, 'docile' and calm, I'd say G.Pulchripes. A.Genics can be pretty skittish. 


Also, SADS isn't real, its just made up by people who think they need loads of humidity, flood the cage, and kill the spider. Avic slings are perfectly hardy when you keep them dry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 13, 2015)

Pulchripes is calmer than geniculata.  I wouldn't get any Avics yet.  Many people new to them have losses.  Stick with terrestrials for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Pulchripes is calmer than geniculata.  I wouldn't get any Avics yet.  Many people new to them have losses.  Stick with terrestrials for now.


+1




Misty Day said:


> Well when you say nice, 'docile' and calm, I'd say G.Pulchripes. A.Genics can be pretty skittish.
> 
> 
> Also, SADS isn't real, its just made up by people who think they need loads of humidity, flood the cage, and kill the spider. Avic slings are perfectly hardy when you keep them dry.


+1  Completely agree....I'm saddened that a breeder would be promoting the existence of SADS as a common problem....the common problem is too much moisture combined with a lack of proper ventilation....Care sheets basically cause SADS, its basically operator error, not a fault with the t being less hardy....they're simply less tolerant of mistakes....which is why poec54 suggested waiting a bit for the avics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah! _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ forever. "Genics" are one of the best, top five T's. Too much people lately underrate "Genics" IMO and this is bad 
What you can pretend more? Great eaters, no, probably one of the best eaters out there.. always hungry. Some sp. such _muscolosa_ and _fracta_ are even pretty defensive.. they love their territory, always in the open, no matter how many eyes are looking.
"Genics" all the way!
And all the "genics" i had/have were never hair kickers.. inquisitive, yes, always a dash for investigate but that's all.
Amazing T's! <3 love them

Forgot to add (personal taste are taste at the end) can have all the annoying, moody "chacos" and "avics" of the world, but give me "genics", i need more "genics"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 13, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah! _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ forever. "Genics" are one of the best, top five T's. Too much people lately underrate "Genics" IMO and this is bad
> What you can pretend more? Great eaters, no, probably one of the best eaters out there.. always hungry. Some sp. such _muscolosa_ and _fracta_ are even pretty defensive.. they love their territory, always in the open, no matter how many eyes are looking.
> "Genics" all the way!
> And all the "genics" i had/have were never hair kickers.. inquisitive, yes, always a dash for investigate but that's all.
> Amazing T's! <3 love them


Underrated?  Don't know about that, there's a lot of hootin' and hollerin' going on whenever they are brought up...but I agree with everything you wrote, but......


Prle said:


> I just want a nice, docile and calm display T.


....for me this sentence is the clincher as pulchripes is most certainly more calm and docile....and while they may not be genics in the feeding dept., they're actually pretty darn close.   G. pulchripes ain't your everyday Grammy , they love to eat and tackle everything that moves with much enthusiasm.   Mine frequently did barrel rolls and would sometimes eat while still upside down after a frenetic attack.   They also get very large for a Grammy, 7" isn't too far off a genic.  And while they are active landscapers, like genic, they are out and visible most of the time...not shy or spooky at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 13, 2015)

Definitely not underrated. People love genics. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Underrated?  Don't know about that, there's a lot of hootin' and hollerin' going on whenever they are brought up...but I agree with everything you wrote, but......
> 
> 
> ....for me this sentence is the clincher as pulchripes is most certainly more calm and docile....and while they may not be genics in the feeding dept., they're actually pretty darn close.   G. pulchripes ain't your everyday Grammy , they love to eat and tackle everything that moves with much enthusiasm.   Mine frequently did barrel rolls and would sometimes eat while still upside down after a frenetic attack.   They also get very large for a Grammy, 7" isn't too far off a genic.  And while they are active landscapers, like genic, they are out and visible most of the time...not shy or spooky at all.


I think they are a bit underrated lately, cold blood. For instance, "Nhandhu" sp. They are great T's, no doubts, but IMO "Genics" are better.
"Genics" are, with _Phormictopus_ sp. and "Phampos", the quintessence of NW terrestrial T's for me (i leave _Theraphosa_ sp. and their obscene price out of this mine personal score).
Ah ah, joking.. i love all T's, just that I took side when it comes to Baboons, "genics", "Psalmos", _Ephebopus_ sp.  

Oh, yes.. forgot to add _Megaphobema_ sp. Top Notch T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prle (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts.

To be honest I was hopping you'll vote for Acanthoscurria geniculata because that T is much prettier to me then Grammostola pulchripes is, but I'll listen your suggestions. I'm rookie in this hobby and all experience I have is based on two weeks caring about my Fluffy (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2015)

Prle said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> To be honest I was hopping you'll vote for Acanthoscurria geniculata because that T is much prettier to me then Grammostola pulchripes is, but I'll listen your suggestions. I'm rookie in this hobby and all experience I have is based on two weeks caring about my Fluffy (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling).



From my point of view, they are not "defensive" at all. Just a giant, 8 legged bulky, always hungry T. They love to investigate when you clean their enclosure, but i never had a threat display from mine.
Lovely T's. And GBB.. for me, the best starter T, Prle, unlike "Brachys" and "Grammos".
Good taste you have man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 13, 2015)

Prle said:


> To be honest I was hopping you'll vote for Acanthoscurria geniculata because that T is much prettier to me then Grammostola pulchripes is, but I'll listen your suggestions. I'm rookie in this hobby and all experience I have is based on two weeks caring about my Fluffy (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling).



Genics are more high strung and unpredictable than pulchripes, and it's a much better fit for a beginner who wants a 'Nice docile, and calm display T.'

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 13, 2015)

My fondness for genics is well documented, but I have a genic and a pulchripes, and apart from the pulchripes being seemingly a slow-grower, I like them both. Surprisingly to me, the pulchripes has been much more ready to flick hairs than the genic, but that may change at any point in time, as genics have a reputation of being more than willing to do so.
I don't think you could go too wrong with either, but since I am a fan-boy of the species of course I'd recommend the genic first. Though as it has been mentioned, they are less laid back. Not aggressive, (few if any could be considered that, they are all defensive, just in their own way despite an apparent proclivity to guard ventilation holes...maybe as suggested above, as a beginner you'd be happier with the pulchripes as a first, then try the genic, but I don't think that would be absolutely necessary because apart from the feeding response and a bit more elevated skittishness, they are pretty easy husbandry-wise barring the sort of problems that can occur with many species no matter what the temperament might be. (I lost my first to a bad-moult.)
Of course another good answer might be-get both. Pulchripes is a good beginner, in my opinion genics could be considered tarantulas with training wheels as far as the ladder system goes.


For the record, my most easy-going juvie is my B. smithi. To date that one has never flicked, never thrown a threat display, and the only time it is ever skittish is when I pop open its enclosure lid sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 13, 2015)

Prle said:


> To be honest I was hopping you'll vote for Acanthoscurria geniculata because that T is much prettier to me then Grammostola pulchripes is, but I'll listen your suggestions. I'm rookie in this hobby and all


I will say that the beauty of G. pulchripes is what's really under-rated here.   Pics really don't do them justice, and they just keep looking better and better as they grow.  Genics a stunner, too no doubt about it, but you'll like the look of a pulchripes more than you think I'd bet...I certainly did.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prle (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you guys a lot.

I think there is only one solution for this "crisis" - I'll get all three species. Not at the same moment of time, but in a next month and a half or two months. 

I heard that GBBs are skittish, hair flickers, defensive etc, but heart wanted what it wanted and as a first T ever in my possession I got GBB. I doubt A. geniculata can be more skittish or bigger flicker then my GBB, because this little fella is fast as greased lightning and often nervous as butterfly when it lands on nettle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah, I somehow missed that you already had a tarantula. While I wouldn't really suggest a genic as a first t, I think that if a person has had a little experience, the geniculata is not too big of a step up, especially if you've had some experience with another species that has a little pep to it. Keep in mind that my experience with the species is only up to a 4 inch specimen, I lost it to a bad moult, and I had to start over again from a 'sling but I think I had learned enough about its behaviour to where it was just going to be a matter of size difference as far as its care and caution was concerned*.


*Of course the little monster DID manage to bit me, so ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2015)

Prle said:


> Thank you guys a lot.
> 
> I think there is only one solution for this "crisis" - I'll get all three species. Not at the same moment of time, but in a next month and a half or two months.
> 
> I heard that GBBs are skittish, hair flickers, defensive etc, but heart wanted what it wanted and as a first T ever in my possession I got GBB. I doubt A. geniculata can be more skittish or bigger flicker then my GBB, because this little fella is fast as greased lightning and often nervous as butterfly when it lands on nettle.


Well, i consider _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ the best starter T. I know they are considered skittish and hair kickers, but never had one who behaved like that.
Mine quickly bolt in her retreat when i open the enclosure for feeding and maintenance. Never heard of a "psycho" GBB so far. There's very, very few bite reports, unlike "Grammos".

They are fast, but i don't consider GBB'S really so fast (i'm addicted to OBT and "Psalmos" speed.. remember a _Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti_ of a friend, decade ago.. i can't have the words for describe that speed).
You did the right choice for start with a GBB IMO.

"Genics" are somewhat easy to care T's, famous hair kickers, but mines aren't kickers at all (i try to avoid any unnecessary opening, i rarely move the enclosures etc) but all the "genics" i had and have, well.. were/are a bit more prone to investigate, unlike GBB, what "you" are doing, when i refill the water dish, take boluses etc
IMO i consider "Genics" (at least mines) not scared at all T's with a great personality. They love their "territory", they are always in the open.

Probably the best display T. You can't go wrong with a "Genic". And there's some sp. that are even pretty defensive such _fracta _and _muscolosa_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 14, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, i consider _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ the best starter T. I know they are considered skittish and hair kickers, but never had one who behaved like that.
> Mine quickly bolt in her retreat when i open the enclosure for feeding and maintenance. Never heard of a "psycho" GBB so far. There's very, very few bite reports, unlike "Grammos".
> 
> They are fast, but i don't consider GBB'S really so fast (i'm addicted to OBT and "Psalmos" speed.. remember a _Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti_ of a friend, decade ago.. i can't have the words for describe that speed).
> ...


B.albopilosum is a far better starter than any grammastola.  GBB's are just a tad too skittish and fast, and many noobs are startled by their short bursts of speed. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 14, 2015)

G. pulchripes in general are your typical Grammy: Moody. 'nuff said - for the most they'll fit the bill of a calmer, more docile terrestrial that seldomly (if ever!) kicks hairs (my female never does!), but they can be a little defensive at times out of the blue. Overall I do like the species a lot and it was one of my first adults I got. It should be mentioned that they can also go on fasts (which my female likes to do) but they're beautiful, hardy and overall easy to keep.

A. geniculata are, as is has been said already, more high-strung and many are prone to flick hairs or try to bite outright (I'm still convinced for the most part that's a feeding response, unless the T gets bothered). To me and a good bunch of others their urticating bristles are on the upper scale of "annoyance" as they cause intense itching and even a few blisters if you got a sufficient load. On the upside these are growing very quickly for a terrestrial, have an insane feeding response, are easy to keep and look just as awesome with their contrast of b/w! Yes, they are more skittish, somewhat faster and defensive, but if treated with respect and common sense in care are a great choice! 

Avics in general require a tad bit more attention to their keeping parameters to get them right and comfy for the T, which lots of people mess up by drowning them in moisture with no ventilation. Personally I don't think they're hard to raise, but tons of "my avic died" threats are seemingly showing the other end of that statement. Generally they're the most tolerant arboreal in regards to human interaction (intrusion into their domain, etc), but they can be quite fast, skittish and as arboreals are very nimble, agile and quick if spooked. Other than that, they look lovely and web a good bunch once comfy with their surroundings. Only downside is the need for the keeper to find the "sweet spot" where yours feels that way. 

Bottom line: Both terrestrials would be a great choice, get the Avics if you're willing to listen to advice and are prepared to put a little more effort into their housing with an option to adjust if necessary.


A. geniculata female






G. pulchripes female






A. geroldi cutie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## awiec (Aug 14, 2015)

While I don't have an Acanthoscurria, I do have a Nhandu (which is pretty similar) so I'll give you a comparison of MY experience with them (your milage will vary)

Nhandu chromatus-Very skittish and runs whenever I even touch the cage, has never kicked though. On the upside it is a good eater, has lovely colors and I see it very often.

G.pulchripes- Is EXTREAMLY sassy, if I open the cage it will come right up to me and aggressively tackles whatever I put in there and has tried to nip me a few times. Though not as colorful as a Acanthoscurria/Nhandu, the gold stripes against the black body make a very handsome spider, it also never hides so you will see it all the time.

A.versicolor- If cared for properly these are little tanks BUT they are "easy" to kill because they accept a more narrow range of conditions than arid terrestrials do. I've had mine for two years now ("Bob" the suspect male) and I picked "him" up when he was 2nd or 3rd instar. The breeder gave me advice and suggested I use a well ventilated deli-cup and a little water cap, as they are use to fresh air and don't like stagnate conditions. "Benign neglect" is my policy I use with my Avics, I only bother them if I see a water dish dry and don't fuss with anything else ( I do put a few drops of water on the web though). You know if you have a happy Avic as they will spin some silk and will leap and barrel roll with prey (or at least all 4 of my different species do).

Ultimately I'd suggest the G.pulchripes as that fits the bill of what you want: A docile, display specimen. Though because you have a GBB I don't think an A.geniculata is out of your range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windscorpions1 (Aug 14, 2015)

If you get the pulchripes just remember that specimens vary...personally mines a bit more testy then docile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay, I defy anyone to compare the photos Storm provided of the genic and the pulchripes and say that the genic isn't the more attractive of the two. That isn't to put down the pulchripes, they are a great looking spider as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prle (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm happy to inform you that I had a nice chit-chat with the breeder this evening and I arranged to get all three species for excellent price.

I read a tons of information about Avicularia species care and I watched tons of videos on the YT, but I have to admit that Sturmy76 video had the biggest influence on me to get Avicularia versicolor sling in this batch.

Little 8-legged cookies will be at my home on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2015)

Prle said:


> I'm happy to inform you that I had a nice chit-chat with the breeder this evening and I arranged to get all three species for excellent price.
> 
> I read a tons of information about Avicularia species care and I watched tons of videos on the YT, but I have to admit that Sturmy76 video had the biggest influence on me to get Avicularia versicolor sling in this batch.
> 
> Little 8-legged cookies will be at my home on Wednesday.


Great T's brate  
I agree with every word Storm76 said about _Acanthoscurria_ sp. Yeah.. i do think that it's most a somewhat feeding response ("Genics" are like "Ghostbusters" Slimer.. always hungry ah ah).

---------- Post added 08-14-2015 at 03:22 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> B.albopilosum is a far better starter than any grammastola.  GBB's are just a tad too skittish and fast, and many noobs are startled by their short bursts of speed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Sure, of course. Btw, i know that temperaments vary, but have you ever had a _Brachypelma albopilosum_ really, but really badass? My female is. Behave like a _Phormictopus_ sp. She is the only T i had/have that gave me two, great to watch, threat displays, followed by bites to-the-air.. two times in a row only for a water dish refilled.
I love her. Not even the "Haplos" or _Chilobrachys_ sp. i had in the past were like her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 14, 2015)

I may buy a female G. pulchripes soon but she's a bit pricey. Anyway...

IMO geniculata is a lot nicer looking than pulchripes so that's what I'd put in a display tank. But they're not really what I'd call docile. I'd say get the pulchripes now. Later when you have more experience you can decide if you want a genic and can switch them out anyway.

A. genics are readily available so it's not like you'll be waiting ages for a new shipment (I'm looking at you Avic. Purpurea!).


Nevermind see you got the Avic. I started with Avics as well. I had 3 Avic. avics and one versi. One sling passed sadly but the rest are doing great. Enjoy the new buddy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 14, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Okay, I defy anyone to compare the photos Storm provided of the genic and the pulchripes and say that the genic isn't the more attractive of the two. That isn't to put down the pulchripes, they are a great looking spider as well.


While I'm certainly in agreement that genic is more striking, the genic also photographs much better, as the contrasting black and white really pop.   Being that the contrast of pulchripes isn't as stark, it just doesn't generally photograph as well.   They really do look better in person, you just have to get a closer look for the pulchripes....while ya can see the genic from across the room.

All 3 is a good choice...a better choice would have been 3 of each or 3 of just one.   Buying in multiples is a much smarter way to purchase slings.   You have a better chance to get a female and will at least get your money back, possibly a lot more by selling/trading/loaning those males, helping increase your species variation in your collection and/or your wallet with the most minimal of added cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prle (Aug 14, 2015)

I suppose you are right about that, but I though, as a starter here, it would be better for me to take one specimen of species that I'm interested for, and after I'm familiarized with them to get some more.

In any case, demand for mature males in this hobby is constant among breeders, so if anyone of the sligs is a male I could loan/trade/sell him without a problem.


----------



## awiec (Aug 14, 2015)

Prle said:


> I suppose you are right about that, but I though, as a starter here, it would be better for me to take one specimen of species that I'm interested for, and after I'm familiarized with them to get some more.
> 
> In any case, demand for mature males in this hobby is constant among breeders, so if anyone of the sligs is a male I could loan/trade/sell him without a problem.


Demand is an ebb and flow. I've had males that no one was interested in for months and then BAM 3 people at once were asking me for them so just keep that in mind that you may not be able to always get rid of your males (though 90% you can find them homes).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## owlbear (Aug 14, 2015)

I love all three species but my a. versi and a. genic are some of my favorites to check on, they are both always visible and very beautiful. The versi is fun because she webs the enclosure up, whereas the genic just uses the little flower pot I gave her. My g. pulchripes is a little more secretive.

edit: Just saw you are getting all three, I think you will be pleased as they are all great spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roosterbomb (Aug 15, 2015)

My Genic isn't what I would consider calm but it is by far one of the most entertaining spiders I have. My pulchripes are awesome Ts but they are tiny. I don't want to be that guy but many would agree that you should get both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

My pulchripes just sits there lol. But she's rarely in the open.  My genic. Is more active and a bit skittish but never hidden.  If I had to choose, Genic all the way!  But they are both must haves if u like big nw terrestrials!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> My pulchripes just sits there lol. But she's rarely in the open.  My genic. Is more active and a bit skittish but never hidden.  If I had to choose, Genic all the way!  But they are both must haves if u like big nw terrestrials!!


Wow, my G pulchripes never stops moving!  A real substrate bulldozer, wall climber, hide sitter-on-topper -- never in same place if you check five minutes later.  
As a sling, stayed hidden in burrow, but hasn't even burrowed in new adult enclosure.
And mine has an amazing feeding response.  I don't think prey's feet ever touch the substrate he is so quick to nab!


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Wow, my G pulchripes never stops moving!  A real substrate bulldozer, wall climber, hide sitter-on-topper -- never in same place if you check five minutes later.
> As a sling, stayed hidden in burrow, but hasn't even burrowed in new adult enclosure.
> And mine has an amazing feeding response.  I don't think prey's feet ever touch the substrate he is so quick to nab!


Lol mine fasts like a Rosie and acts like a pet rock.  Except for a few times when she full fledged threat posed me and started slapping for like 10 minutes strait.  Consider urself lucky mine obviously has a few screws loose!



--J.Haas


----------



## Burchling (Aug 15, 2015)

Mmmm... I'd have to say my A. Genic, is pretty cool. HOWEVER. My brother has a Genic female, just like me, from the same sac even... and his is probably the meanest T i've ever seen. I've owned some pretty fiery ones. They all respond to interaction a little differently. This one, is the reincarnation of Satan. Skips the hair flicking, straight to fangs every time. Touch its leg to nudge it along with a paintbrush? Fangs. Changing the water? Fangs. Taking my molt out? ...You get the picture. Now, that could be because he never interacts with his T's and I hold mine and let them crawl around occasionally outside the enclosure. He doesn't because he's got kids... anyway. My two cents would be put towards a Chaco Gold-Knee, I love my Chaco's. Chaco flavored keeses. CHACO! CHACO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2015)

I think my pulchripes is a hybrid. between a G. rosea, a dwarf species, and a rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Lol mine fasts like a Rosie and acts like a pet rock.  Except for a few times when she full fledged threat posed me and started slapping for like 10 minutes strait.  Consider urself lucky mine obviously has a few screws loose!


Even my Rosie doesn't know to act like a Rosie.  She is always in a different spot, and messing with her ping pong ball.  My pet rock is actually my psalmi.  Just lounges vertically on cork bark 24/7 unless feeding.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Even my Rosie doesn't know to act like a Rosie.  She is always in a different spot, and messing with her ping pong ball.  My pet rock is actually my psalmi.  Just lounges vertically on cork bark 24/7 unless feeding.


Lol apparently ur pslams got a screw loose too ;-)



--J.Haas


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Lol apparently ur pslams got a screw loose too ;-)


You let me try to open lid a smidgen -- teleports.  Or drop a feeder in -- lightning fast.
Mine just moulted, and I knew it would need rehousing soon.  
Am I bad person that i actually considered getting a pancake turner and rehousing her while she was on her back moulting?
NO -- I didn't DO THAT. 
Just, considered it.  
Bag method I am thinking.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> My pulchripes just sits there lol. But she's rarely in the open.  My genic. Is more active and a bit skittish but never hidden.  If I had to choose, Genic all the way!  But they are both must haves if u like big nw terrestrials!!


Indeed. I prefer "Genics" no matter, but _Grammostola pulchripes_ is a great eater (for be a "Grammo" i mean) and reaches good size. I consider "Chacos" a bit moody, however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling (Aug 15, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Indeed. I prefer "Genics" no matter, but _Grammostola pulchripes_ is a great eater (for be a "Grammo" i mean) and reaches good size. I consider "Chacos" a bit moody, however.


Although I voted for Chaco, Chris here makes an interesting point... Sometimes your chacho is the coolest T ever, sometimes it flicks hairs at your first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Lol mine fasts like a Rosie and acts like a pet rock.  Except for a few times when she full fledged threat posed me and started slapping for like 10 minutes strait.  Consider urself lucky mine obviously has a few screws loose!


Nope, acts like the typcial Acanthoscurria spp.  They are somewhat feisty and high-strung! With their size, coloration and general behavior...that attitude is right what makes them so interesting! (Can't believe I of all people said that...I must have caught something )



Burchling said:


> Mmmm... I'd have to say my A. Genic, is pretty cool. HOWEVER. My brother has a Genic female, just like me, from the same sac even... and his is probably the meanest T i've ever seen. I've owned some pretty fiery ones. They all respond to interaction a little differently. This one, is the reincarnation of Satan. Skips the hair flicking, straight to fangs every time. Touch its leg to nudge it along with a paintbrush? Fangs. Changing the water? Fangs. Taking my molt out? ...You get the picture. Now, that could be because he never interacts with his T's and I hold mine and let them crawl around occasionally outside the enclosure. He doesn't because he's got kids... anyway. My two cents would be put towards a Chaco Gold-Knee, I love my Chaco's. Chaco flavored keeses. CHACO! CHACO!


Doesn't have anything to do with handling! Some T's will tolerate it, others won't - which is the reason so many of us go with "why bother at all?" unless they run onto you. It has nothing to do with how "calm" your T is.

G. pulchripes are moody like most Grammys, here's proof :






As for "screw loose" - this is my 2nd P. irminia female "Firali" giving me her general greeting upon opening the enclosure. It's totally normal 







I have a good bunch of "oddballs" in my collection and I love each and everyone of them to death because of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Nope, acts like the typcial Acanthoscurria spp.  QUOTE]
> I was referring to my pulchripes
> 
> But I guess w that pic as reference, maybe she's not such a weirdo after all lol
> ...


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Storm76 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, acts like the typcial Acanthoscurria spp.  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> MrsHaas said:
> 
> 
> > I've received occasional threat-postures from my female and usually out of the blue. Opening enclosure, exchanging water, removing waterdish for cleaning...you name it. Usually she couldn't care less what I'm doing in the enclosure and if it gets too much for her, she just vanished into her hidey-hole, but sometimes she gets annoyed. Has never gone any further, though. No slapping really, never tried to bite, no fangs extended...*shrugs* she's more bark than bite
> ...


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Storm76 said:
> 
> 
> > My pulchripes did actually lunge at me and tried to bite me once, but that bc I was retarded enough to try to take her water dish out with my hands instead of tongs... I guess she was teaching me a lessen!!  Never did that again lol
> ...


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> MrsHaas said:
> 
> 
> > Mhm...yes. Only thing I gotta say.
> ...


----------



## Burchling (Aug 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Nope, acts like the typcial Acanthoscurria spp.  They are somewhat feisty and high-strung! With their size, coloration and general behavior...that attitude is right what makes them so interesting! (Can't believe I of all people said that...I must have caught something )
> 
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with handling! Some T's will tolerate it, others won't - which is the reason so many of us go with "why bother at all?" unless they run onto you. It has nothing to do with how "calm" your T is.
> ...


HAHAHA!! Too right! I've heard several people claim that their Irminia is the craziest T they've owned as far as temperament. I know mine is very intolerant lol. I named her La Tigre because of her attitude. Grammys can be moody, but I still enjoy mine. As for for the handling, well... I enjoy handling the ones that I feel comfortable enough to do so with. Pretty much all my avics can be handled. I think that ability speaks to their temperament...JMO.  Which is very suitable for a beginner, but they're habitat req's are a little steeper so it makes it and "intermediate" T to beginners.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 15, 2015)

Any t can be moody, I never had an issue with my pulchripes aside from insane food aggression.   Probably the most consistently docile t I have at the moment is my B. smithi...yet even she's not immune to a bad day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Any t can be moody, I never had an issue with my pulchripes aside from insane food aggression.   Probably the most consistently docile t I have at the moment is my B. smithi...yet even she's not immune to a bad day.


I'm still waiting for the day someone claims the "most docile T" in their collection is a Tapinauchineus


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> I'm still waiting for the day someone claims the "most docile T" in their collection is a Tapinauchineus


My T.gigas loves to crawl around on my face: 



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Prle (Aug 18, 2015)

Ahhhhhh - I'm so excited. I can't wait my Ts to finally arrive tomorrow.

Enclosures waiting ready for them - simple setups with only hides and a few branches. I putted a few nice small stones in, but i removed them because I'm afraid that slings may be injured if they fall on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 18, 2015)

Prle said:


> Ahhhhhh - I'm so excited. I can't wait my Ts to finally arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Enclosures waiting ready for them - simple setups with only hides and a few branches. I putted a few nice small stones in, but i removed them because I'm afraid that slings may be injured if they fall on them.


Good idea to ditch the stones.   While they look nice, they a) can be a falling hazard and b) tend to quickly get buried and if the t is a burrower they can end up falling into the burrows.   I used to put a few in for aesthetic purposes and removed many that were hanging precariously above a burrow entrance ready to roll down.  I think my P. irminia is the only one that has any stone/rock in it, but they're in a spot beneath a tree root and opposite her hide.

Edit:I do have a few in my never burrowing, very rarely climbing porteri (which was set up nearly a decade ago).   The other 80+ are stone free and will remain so.

How small/big are the slings you're getting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 18, 2015)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 20 votes 
But really, honestly, i'm happy that "Chaco" is second at least. While i keep prefer "Genics", i really love my moody female "Chaco" and, if only for their giant size, a T i suggest to anyone to add.


----------



## awiec (Aug 18, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> I'm still waiting for the day someone claims the "most docile T" in their collection is a Tapinauchineus


I mean my sub-adult T.gigas is a sweet heart and she is really only beat out by my Thrixopelma

edit* Granted I wouldn't have her on my face either, and I'm still on high alert when I am servicing her cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2015)

Prle said:


> Ahhhhhh - I'm so excited. I can't wait my Ts to finally arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Enclosures waiting ready for them - simple setups with only hides and a few branches. I putted a few nice small stones in, but i removed them because I'm afraid that slings may be injured if they fall on them.


Anticipation is always good - but calm down before housing them 



Chris LXXIX said:


> _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 20 votes
> But really, honestly, i'm happy that "Chaco" is second at least. While i keep prefer "Genics", i really love my moody female "Chaco" and, if only for their giant size, a T i suggest to anyone to add.


Agreed! Both are great species, I simply prefer the geniculata because they're way less petrock. But both are must-haves IMO 



awiec said:


> I mean my sub-adult T.gigas is a sweet heart and she is really only beat out by my Thrixopelma
> 
> edit* Granted I wouldn't have her on my face either, and I'm still on high alert when I am servicing her cage.


I don't know, right now my most defensive is my P. fasciata girl...surprise  My Psalms and Tappie totally lose against her...the only ones that are able to compete are by C. fimbriatus devils, but those stay in their burrows usually which makes dealing with them immensely easier generally.


----------



## Prle (Aug 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> How small/big are the slings you're getting?


Acanthoscurria geniculata sling is approximately 3cm long, Grammostola pulchripes 2cm and Avicularia versicolor 1cm long (body length in all three cases).


----------



## cold blood (Aug 19, 2015)

Prle said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata sling is approximately 3cm long, Grammostola pulchripes 2cm and Avicularia versicolor 1cm long (body length in all three cases).


I have no idea how to correlate body length to DLS...sorry, but it basically means nothing to me, but i'll try

I'm guessing the genic will be around 3", pulchripes maybe 2.25" and the versi around an inch??   Sound right?  I'm glad we do DLS and not body length over here, to me its a much more telling way to measure them.


----------



## Prle (Aug 19, 2015)

They are finally at home! The guy I bought them from came to the city where I live and he brought them to me. 

After arrival I let them to settle down a bit, and I rehoused them in new enclosures. During the transport G. pulchripes even molted successfully. I had to be very gentle rehousing her/him, but s/he was very calm and everything went great. The little A. versicolor tried to wonder around a bit, but i managed to close the vial safely. A. geniculata remembered me to my GBB sling because they both have similar behavior (jump on everything that moves around or touch you, bite it as hard as you can and try to escape using warp speed), so s/he tried going to some other place but I had a catch-cup prepared so after all s/he was IN the enclosure at the end.

When I wrote about slings length they weren't arrived yet, but now I can say that A. geniculata is 5.2cm (2.05"), A versicolor 1.5cm (0.6") and G. pulchripes is now about 3.8cm (1.5"). Sorry for misunderstanding about length measurement.


P.S.: Even this measures aren't exact, because none of the slings wasn't sitting still during measuring.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2015)

*smirks* sounds as if you got a first glimpse of their behavioral routine already 

Good luck raising them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prle (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup - I got it. But i was lucky enough not to get some bottom-shaking to, like one I got when I rehoused my GBB first time. Crazy little fella. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Aug 19, 2015)

Prle said:


> A. geniculata remembered me to my GBB sling because they both have similar behavior (jump on everything that moves around or touch you, bite it as hard as you can and try to escape using warp speed), so s/he tried going to some other place but I had a catch-cup prepared so after all s/he was IN the enclosure at the end..


Genic are great fun. Although I'll say this much...If you think Genius and GBBs move at warp speed...you'll love Psalmopeus and Pokies when/if you get into them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prle (Aug 19, 2015)

From my point of view - I'm too far away from Psalmopeus and Poecilotheria species. To be honest - if I ever get some of them it'll be Poecilotheria metallica.

My wishlist at this moment isn't long and right now I would like to get only Avicularia divesipes, Euathlus sp red, Euathlus sp blue and Homoeomma sp blue.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Aug 19, 2015)

Prle said:


> From my point of view - I'm too far away from Psalmopeus and Poecilotheria species. To be honest - if I ever get some of them it'll be Poecilotheria metallica.
> 
> My wishlist at this moment isn't long and right now I would like to get only Avicularia divesipes, Euathlus sp red, Euathlus sp blue and Homoeomma sp blue.


Yes, just take it slow and work your way up properly. Great choices,n I wouldn't suggest avics as first Ts as they can be less tolerant to mistakes in husbandry than other genera. Just keep the avics moderately dry, remember they're aboreal so they'll need taller enclosures than terrestrials, with good cross-ventilation (vents on the side, avoid vents in the lid), peace of cork bark and fake plastic plants for anchor points, and a waterbowl with water, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> Genic are great fun. Although I'll say this much...If you think Genius and GBBs move at warp speed...you'll love Psalmopeus and Pokies when/if you get into them.


Ha! Yeah, Psalms are fun! I'm one of those that did start outright with a juvie P. irminia and B. smithi and despite all the research and preparation, I made the mistake of unpacking and housing them in my living room on the couch. Suffice to say "Phaedra" showed me back then that very first day that she can teleport if she wants to! Went from one end to the other in the blink of an eye. Catchcup resolved that luckily. I'll have to rehouse 3 teleporters this week and currently I'm somewhat procrastinating it...:innocent:




Prle said:


> From my point of view - I'm too far away from Psalmopeus and Poecilotheria species. To be honest - if I ever get some of them it'll be Poecilotheria metallica.
> My wishlist at this moment isn't long and right now I would like to get only Avicularia divesipes, Euathlus sp red, Euathlus sp blue and Homoeomma sp blue.


If you get into Poecies, I wouldn't recommend metallica as first one. They're expensive and (generally) very skittish and hectic. I'd suggest miranda or subfusca "lowland". And get Psalms before Poecs - it's a great learning experience and in hindsight I'm glad I raised and kept my Psalms before moving on to Poecs.

Keep in mind that A. diversipes is quite defensive and acts more like Iridopelma spp than your usual Avic (many believe it should be in that genus actually, including myself). Euathlus sp. "red" are the most tolerant tarantula out there, I believe. Can't really go wrong with them; sp. "blue" is a little more skittish, but still pretty tolerant overall. H. sp. "blue" seemingly differ in temperament and behavior quite some, though. Great looking T's though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Aug 21, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Ha! Yeah, Psalms are fun! I'm one of those that did start outright with a juvie P. irminia and B. smithi and despite all the research and preparation, I made the mistake of unpacking and housing them in my living room on the couch. Suffice to say "Phaedra" showed me back then that very first day that she can teleport if she wants to! Went from one end to the other in the blink of an eye. Catchcup resolved that luckily. I'll have to rehouse 3 teleporters this week and currently I'm somewhat procrastinating it...:innocent:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get into Poecies, I wouldn't recommend metallica as first one. They're expensive and (generally) very skittish and hectic. I'd suggest miranda or subfusca "lowland". And get Psalms before Poecs - it's a great learning experience and in hindsight I'm glad I raised and kept my Psalms before moving on to Poecs..


Our little Irminia slings were a dream to rehome when we got them. My juvie/small sub adult p. Cambridgei on the other hand...more of a nightmare than my obt juvie. Wouldn't change them for the world though, fantastic genus.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Aug 24, 2015)

I voted for the _G. pulchripes_, as I don't have an A. gen yet.  A _very_ fast growing species, mine went from ¾ of an inch to 3 ¾ inches in just a year.  A fairly docile species, although I got my first dry bite from mine.


----------



## Prle (Aug 24, 2015)

Both of them (Acanthoscurria geniculata and Grammostola pulchripes) are amazing Ts - each of them crazy on their own way. I could have made a huge mistake by not ordering both of them.

G. pulchripes molted during the transport and after gentle transfer to enclosure first thing s/he did was going into the hide and s/he blocked entrance with coco peat. A day after s/he dug second entrance on the other side of the hide which was buried one inch into the substrate for a slope. Right now s/he eats her/his first B. lateralis after molt and arrival and enjoys in it (I waited five days after molt before feeding).

A. geniculata is an megalomaniac bulldozer - s/he obviously thinks that hide which entrance of 2.5" in width (6.3cm) and with inner height of the hide of 1.5" (3.8cm) is to small for her/him so s/he dug a nice pile of coco peat out of the hide. That pile finished on the other side of enclosure burying the water dish one inch below the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 24, 2015)

Heh, you might want to get used to the water-dish getting buried/filled with dirt, moved etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2015)

Prle said:


> A. geniculata is an megalomaniac bulldozer - s/he obviously thinks that hide which entrance of 2.5" in width (6.3cm) and with inner height of the hide of 1.5" (3.8cm) is to small for her/him so s/he dug a nice pile of coco peat out of the hide. That pile finished on the other side of enclosure burying the water dish one inch below the surface.


Get used to it!  Although many mellow out some with age. Both in defensiveness and and bulldozing. My big girl doesn't move the substrate around anymore, she's just webbing all over the place (which is...interesting for a genic) and dumps some sub into the waterdish every now and then. They're awesome T's, the pulchripes too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 24, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Get used to it!  Although many mellow out some with age. Both in defensiveness and and bulldozing. My big girl doesn't move the substrate around anymore, she's just webbing all over the place (which is...interesting for a genic) and dumps some sub into the waterdish every now and then. They're awesome T's, the pulchripes too!


Ah  Interesting. My female (_Acanthoscurria geniculata_) doesn't move the substrate as well too anymore, and webs just a little only prior to a molt. Her water dish is always clean, unlike my "Psalmo" (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_) and _Ceratogyrus marshalli_.
They disrespect the water dish

Reactions: Like 1


----------

